# Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! ;)



## Ahab (23. April 2012)

*Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Microsofts Cloud Speicher Skydrive wird drastisch verkleinert. Standen bisher kostenlose 25GB zur Verfügung, werden es in Zukunft nur noch 7GB sein. Weiterhin führt Microsoft die Möglichkeit ein, seinen Skydrive gegen Geld zu vergrößern. Dafür sind drei verschiedene Pakete wählbar: 

- Erweiterung um 

20GB - 8,00€/Jahr 
50GB - 19,00€/Jahr
100GB - 37,00€/Jahr

Derzeit bietet sich jedoch die Möglichkeit, _schnell noch_ die alten 25GB zurückzubekommen. Dazu meldet man sich bei Skydrive an und tippt auf die Option "Speicher kostenlos erweitern" ganz zuoberst. Danach sind die alten 25GB wieder da.  

Ob diese _Husch husch-Aktion_ auch für Neuregistrierungen gilt, ist mir nicht bekannt. Die Meldung habe ich eben auch nur im Forum von  PocketPC gelesen. Der Grund für die Aktion dürfte Windows 8 sein, in welches Skydrive ja integriert werden soll. Hier ist mit einer größeren Anzahl Usern zu rechnen, als bisher. Ein wirklicher Mehrwert bietet sich derzeit vor allem Windows Phone Usern, deren Zahl ja doch relativ übersichtlich ist, verglichen mit iOS, oder Android. Für Windows 7 muss auf ein 3rd-Party Tool zurückgegriffen werden, um Skydrive auch außerhalb des Browsers zu nutzen. Dieses kostet im vollen Funktionsumfang sogar Geld... 

All jene die (auch) an Windows 8 und der Skydrive-Integration interessiert sind (25GB sind ja nicht zu verachten) sollten somit schnell zugreifen. Wie lange die Aktion noch geht, ist nämlich ebenfalls nicht bekannt. 

Quelle: SkyDrive Speicher auf 7 GB reduziert, aktiv werden um bei 25 GB zu bleiben - Windows Phone 7 Allgemein - Windows Phone Forum


----------



## Seabound (24. April 2012)

Cloud mir meine Daten. Is eh Nix für mich!


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Hm... ich kann die Option nicht sehen


----------



## -Pinhead- (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Ich bin nur über den Link auf die Website gegangen und war automatisch sowohl angemeldet als auch für 25gb freigeschaltet. Sachen gibt's


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Noch reicht mir mein Festplattenlager und kann ich kann mich schwerlich dafür begeistern da mein Eigentum bei mir im Eigentum zu bleiben hat


----------



## life_is_pleach (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Jap. Nach dem Anmelden muß man nur die MS Mitteilung anklicken.
Davon abgesehen gibt es jetzt endlich auch eine Skydrive App für Windows und Mac OS X. Sie bindet sich direkt in den Datei Explorer mit ein.
Dummerweise fehlt immer noch eine App für Android. Und man kann seine Daten bei Skydrive nicht verschlüsseln. Zumindest kenne ich keine App die dies erledigt und auch noch Systemübergreifend ist. Bei Dropbox funktioniert dies. (per Zusatz App).


----------



## Ahab (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... ich kann die Option nicht sehen


 
Siehst du die Optionen generell nicht, oder NUR die für die Freischaltung nicht?


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Nein danke, ich hab meine eigene Cloud, nennt sich NAS und hat 2 Terabyte speicherplatz ^^


----------



## HanZ4000 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Nein danke, ich hab meine eigene Cloud, nennt sich NAS und hat 2 Terabyte speicherplatz ^^


 In Deutsch würdest Du eine 6 für Themaverfehlung bekommen.


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



> Siehst du die Optionen generell nicht, oder NUR die für die Freischaltung nicht?


 
Nur die Freischaltung nicht.

Ich hab Skydrive schon länger, hab es aber noch nicht verwendet. Vielleicht muss man Eine gewisse Datenmenge online haben, damit man die Option bekommt?


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



HanZ4000 schrieb:


> In Deutsch würdest Du eine 6 für Themaverfehlung bekommen.


 
Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, wie wenig mich Clouds interessieren. Zumal ich lieber die Kontrolle über meine eigenen Daten behalten möchte. In sofern geht die Reduzierung der Speicherkapazität völlig an mir vorbei. 

Ich finde NAS einfach praktischer als eine "Cloudfestplatte". 25 GiB wären für mich da einfach zu wenig, und 7 erst recht. Skydrive hab ich zwar auch, allerdings noch nie verwendet.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis niemanden der Cloud verwendet, spaßeshalber testen Ja aber wirklich nutzen Nein.
Ist mal wieder so eine gehypte Sache, wo die Anbieter hoffen das mit der Zeit die leute denken das es normal ist und sie es auch mit der Zeit nutzen


----------



## Puffdady (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Ich höre heute das erste mal von Skydrive.
Vielleicht pack ich meine wertvollen Sachen noch ins Internet, wo jeder Hacker rankommt


----------



## paxpl (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Vielen dank auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich niiiiiemals mein Skydrive nutzen werde, aber jetzt hab ich 25GB 

Und nur so nebenbei, ich hab da einfach mal schnell durchgeklick aber stand da nicht was von" für kurze Zeit kostenlos erhöhen" ??? Hmmm naja egal.


----------



## Saab-FAN (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Meine Daten werde ich garantiert nicht himmeln. Die bleiben schön verschlüsselt auf MEINEN speichern. Wofür gibts schließlich USB-Sticks?


----------



## simpel1970 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Danke für die Mitteilung Ahab. Hab es gleich mal auf die bisherigen 25GB freischalten lassen. Ich nutze SkyDrive auch schon länger (mehr oder weniger oft). 
SkyDrive bietet sich u.a. auch dafür an, die nervigen werbeüberfluteten Filehoster zu meiden, wenn man URLs für größere Dateien hier im Forum posten möchte.
Ob man dazu allerdings 25GB benötigt bleibt mal dahin gestellt. Auch sind die Uploads auf 300mb pro Datei beschränkt.


----------



## docdent (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Danke für den Tipp! Ein Klick auf den Link hat gereicht, und ich hatte wieder 25GB.

Ich nutze Skydrive zwar kaum, weil der Zugriff über den Browser für normale Dateien nervig ist, aber für eine Fotogalerie habe ich es geplant und da sind 25GB nicht zu verachten.


----------



## ronan (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Kann mir mal einer schnell sagen, wo genau man diesen Link findet? Ich sehe ihn einfach nicht.


----------



## Bambusbar (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Für Neuanmeldungen geht das nicht, grad getestet.
Zum Glück hab ich n uralt Windows Live Acc gefunden, da konnte ich auf 25 GB uppen


----------



## Spinal (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Ich kann die Option entweder nicht finden oder es gibt sie nicht mehr


----------



## violinista7000 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



Superwip schrieb:


> Nur die Freischaltung nicht.
> 
> Ich hab Skydrive schon länger, hab es aber noch nicht verwendet. Vielleicht muss man Eine gewisse Datenmenge online haben, damit man die Option bekommt?



Nein, bin gerade angemeldet und habe dabei die Option sofort bekommen. 

Trotz hotmailkonto habe ich der Dienst noch nie im Anspruch genommen, aber wie gesagt, 25 GB sind nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Ahab (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Ja zur Zeit ist Skydrive mangels Integration in Windows 7 nicht sonderlich attraktiv und der SDExplorer ist eigentlich auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei. Dropbox ist da deutlich komfortabler. Bietet aber eben keine 25GB.


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Schade das für neu Anmeldungen nicht geht, aber 7GB sollten für meine nicht Steamcloud-Speicherstände ausreichen.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Hab meinen Accout seit ein paar Wochen, sehe aber keine Möglichkeit den Speicher kostenlos zu erweitern. Unter "Speicher verwalten", sehe ich nur drei kostenpflichtige Angebote.


----------



## Zieji (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

bin schon ewige zeiten bei windowslive (hotmail als dump-email)
hatte diekt 25 gb!!

danke für diese meldung könnte bei meinem umzug auf nen neuen rechner etc. vielleicht mal interessant werden.


----------



## milesdavis (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



Ahab schrieb:


> Ja zur Zeit ist Skydrive mangels Integration in Windows 7 nicht sonderlich attraktiv und der SDExplorer ist eigentlich auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei. Dropbox ist da deutlich komfortabler. Bietet aber eben keine 25GB.


 
Es gibt die "SkyDrive App" für Windows (und auch andere Systeme), die - - einen Ordner im Benutzerordner anlegt: C:\Users\DEINNAME\SkyDrive\ Auf jedem PC, wo du das installierst, wird dann alles synchron gehalten. Das geht also schon wie mit Dropbox.
Vor der App hatte ich SkyDrive allerdings ganz klassisch als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden. Wegen der besseren Synchronisierung allerdings, werde ich jetzt mal die App bzw. den Ordner nutzen.


----------



## NetXSR (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



-Pinhead- schrieb:


> Ich bin nur über den Link auf die Website gegangen und war automatisch sowohl angemeldet als auch für 25gb freigeschaltet. Sachen gibt's


 
Ist so, wenn du mehr als 7 GB Daten online hast


----------



## Spherre08 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



paxpl schrieb:


> Vielen dank auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich niiiiiemals mein Skydrive nutzen werde, aber jetzt hab ich 25GB
> 
> Und nur so nebenbei, ich hab da einfach mal schnell durchgeklick aber stand da nicht was von" für kurze Zeit kostenlos erhöhen" ??? Hmmm naja egal.


 
Du meinst wohl das hier:

"Kostenloses Speicherupgrade
Für eine begrenzte Zeit können treue SkyDrive-Benutzer kostenlos ein Upgrade von 7 GB auf 25 GB Speicher durchführen!"


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Tja, leider nicht bei Neuanmeldung...


----------



## Spinal (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Ich habe seit 2010 ein Konto und kann trotzdem nicht upgraden


----------



## Abductee (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

was ich gelesen hab musste die cloud bis zum 22.04.12 mindestens einmal benützt worden sein das es klappt.


----------



## dangee (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Man muss es vor dem 22. April schonmal verwendet haben; sonst funktioniert die Freischaltung nicht mehr!

Making personal cloud storage for Windows available anywhere, with the new SkyDrive - Building Windows 8 - Site Home - MSDN Blogs
any registered SkyDrive user who has uploaded files to SkyDrive as of April 22nd can opt in to keep 25GB of free storage while still getting all of the benefits of the new service.

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11903514&postcount=41


----------



## Mr. Mo (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Also ich hab's definitiv nie genutzt .. Moment - doch, ich hab mal was mit Cloud bei der Xbox freischalten lassen, glaube ich .. 25 GB online für Xbox-Speicherstände? Hängt das zusammen? Privatere Daten als das in die Cloud laden - ich bin skeptisch ..


Edit: Okay - meine Freundin hat wohl mal irgendwelchen Quatsch mit MSN gemacht, da waren Fotoordner freigegeben (nix drin.  ) .. also, ich musste nur auf den Link zu Skydrive im ersten Post hier klicken und bums, 25 GB ..


----------



## Jakob (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



HanZ4000 schrieb:


> In Deutsch würdest Du eine 6 für Themaverfehlung bekommen.


 
Ein Glück, das wir hier nicht in Deutsch sind.


----------



## violinista7000 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *



dangee schrieb:


> Man muss es vor dem 22. April schonmal verwendet haben; sonst funktioniert die Freischaltung nicht mehr!...


 
Ich habe es auch gelesen, aber wie ich gesagt habe, der Dienst habe ich noch nie im Anspruch genommen, trotzdem habe ich meine 25 GB freischalten können. 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich bei Hotmail seit über 12 Jahre!


----------



## jensi251 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

Werde zwar nie 25 GB brauchen, eig sogar gar nichts. Habe aber trotzdem mal den Link genutzt


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (25. April 2012)

*AW: Skydrive wird gekürzt - nur noch 7GB statt 25GB, schnell zugreifen! *

bei mir ist kein link kann mir einer helfen unter speicherverwaltung auch nichts? was mache ich falsch gerade angemeldet udn es geht nicht bei kumpel schon


----------

